# "Say hello to my little friend"



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Picked it up today. It weighed 17.01lbs stock (no pedals). The wheels with tires and the stem were swapped from my recently crashed Six - doing so brought it down to 16.04lbs. I'll start removing the spacers once I get a better feel for the bike. It's a very smooth ride. So far I'm quite fond of the SRAM drive train and the full double (coming from Shimano/compact). The LBS was able to negotiate a crash replacement with Cannondale so I got a great deal on it.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice bike. That looks a lot like my bike. Lol!! Enjoy it they ride great!


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Great shots of the bike, it looks good in black with Sram. Whyd you switch to std?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Here's a current shot of mine. Looks like we have twins! Lmao!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks guys! 
When I got the compact I was moving from a triple. ~5,000 miles later I feel ready for a double and if I'm not quite there, I'll work hard until I am instead of going compact again. My 105/5600 never got dialed in right. It had its few good moments but for the most part I was always frustrated with it (from day one). I also like the fact that now I can get up to around 20mph in the small ring without spinning out or cross-chaining.

Wicked2006,
I swear that I'm not trying to copy you but I have a set of Keo Classics (red) on order.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I can't say anything bad about Shimano stuff. Just hear rumors about how it has to be dialed in exact in order for it to work correctly. For SRAM it's the other way around doesn't have to be dialed in exact to work properly. 

For me I've used Campy for years and SRAM on my mountain bikes. All I can say about SRAM Rival is WOW!!! Crisp, clean, and smooth shifting is awesome. It shifts better then my Campy Chorus. And my Campy Chorus stuff is flawless for the most part. 

Enjoy the hell out of your ride Phoenix.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

Have you guys noticed a lot of flex in the front end (fork/stem/handlebar area not frame) on yours?

I test rode a regular SuperSix today and it seemed really flexy up front, hoping a HM won't be as bad?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I have over 250 miles on this bike. Going through the growing pains and the adjustments like any new bike. I had a little flex on the front end for about one ride. After adjusting the headset properly the flex disappeared. And I ride on some really rough roads where I live. On nice smooth roads this thing moves. 

For climbing I can't believe how stiff it is and how well it accelerates. It's just amazing. Just my .02 cents!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I haven't noticed any flex in the front end on mine. It's noticeably stiffer than my previous bike.


----------



## AceyMan (May 6, 2010)

It seems the 2011 SS 4 is the new hot bike for us Cannondale riders. I just picked mine up last night ( 54cm, matte black ) and I, too, went with the 53/39 double. I just finished pulling off the OEM Schwalbe Durano's and put my preferred Conti GP4000 25c on there.

I'm not sure I'm ready to tackle the big hills around here yet on a 39T small ring but my goal is to get strong enough to do so.

At any rate, my wrecked CAAD9 will be reborn in a few months as a CAAD10 and it has the compact crankset, so I'll have the option to ride either one as the ride dictates.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

AceyMan said:


> It seems the 2011 SS 4 is the new hot bike for us Cannondale riders. I just picked mine up last night ( 54cm, matte black ) and I, too, went with the 53/39 double. I just finished pulling off the OEM Schwalbe Durano's and put my preferred Conti GP4000 25c on there.
> 
> I'm not sure I'm ready to tackle the big hills around here yet on a 39T small ring but my goal is to get strong enough to do so.
> 
> At any rate, my wrecked CAAD9 will be reborn in a few months as a CAAD10 and it has the compact crankset, so I'll have the option to ride either one as the ride dictates.


Awesome! Welcome to the club. Mine and Wicked2006's are also 54s. Sounds like it's going to be a very popular model this/next year.


----------



## Serotta-s2k (Jan 30, 2006)

Picked mine up recently too! Had the GF drop me off at the bike shop for a 28 mile ride home.


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

ph0enix said:


> Picked it up today. It weighed 17.01lbs stock (no pedals). The wheels with tires and the stem were swapped from my recently crashed Six - doing so brought it down to 16.04lbs. I'll start removing the spacers once I get a better feel for the bike. It's a very smooth ride. So far I'm quite fond of the SRAM drive train and the full double (coming from Shimano/compact). The LBS was able to negotiate a crash replacement with Cannondale so I got a great deal on it.



Am I seeing right? Is that a black sram brake caliper with a centering screw? does rival have a centering screw now? thats been on my want list for a long time now...


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

zsir said:


> Am I seeing right? Is that a black sram brake caliper with a centering screw? does rival have a centering screw now? thats been on my want list for a long time now...



Apparently only Apex, Force and Red calipers have a centering bolt. Rival still doesn't (unless the online manual has not been updated).

EDIT: I just checked the bike, the screw is for tigheting the caliper arms/brake lever slack.


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

Insane looking bikes, i wish they made this paint scheme in the Hi-mod versions. Sick!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

surfsjp said:


> Insane looking bikes, i wish they made this paint scheme in the Hi-mod versions. Sick!


It looks even better in person


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

ph0enix said:


> It looks even better in person


Pictures don't do these bikes any justice. They're sick looking in person.


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

ph0enix said:


> It looks even better in person


I agree, i have the raw carbon/white 2011 supersix hi-mod 2 and it looks so much better in person. I was weary because i really wanted the 2010 raw carbon/white scheme but i'm 100% stoked with the 2011 in person...

That said, this paint scheme is one of my favorites.


----------

